# Where is a good place in Pcola to gig?



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

I have never giged before, i just bought a light and a new gig and would like to try it out. Does anyone have any suggestions where i can go to get a few flounder?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Johnsons beach soundside is a good start or the gulfside if the surf is down!


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! i tried Big sabine and got run out of the water by some big sting rays


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

lol u cant be afraid of rays when hunting for flounder . try around boat ramps , they are good check points . GL and join the contest when u start getting the big ones


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*Big Rays Big Flounder!*



TexasFisherman said:


> Thanks! i tried Big sabine and got run out of the water by some big sting rays


 There have been some doormats pulled from Big Sabine.


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

well i think im gonna hit up big sabine tonight if anyone wants to go, im going king fishin today ill post pics


----------

